# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Αγορα ringneck

## billskali

Καλημέρα 
με λένε Βασιλη και εχω διαβασει πολλα αρθρα στο forum σας τα οποια είναι πολύ ενδιαφεροντα 
Ζω σε ακριτικο νησι και ως λάτρης των παπαγάλων θελω να αγοράσω ένα ringneck
Βρήκα το εικονιζόμενο (90€) 8μηνων απ΄ότι μου είπε αλλά το φτέρωμα μου όπως και η ουρά του μου φαινεται κάπως ξεφτισμένη
Φυλο δεν ξερω από το σχήμα του κεφαλιού μου φέρνει προς αρσενικό   Ηθελα  να ρωτησω αν μπορει να εξημερωθεί λογω ηλικιας, και δεύτερον ποσες φορες την ημερα  πρέπει να ταΐζεται για μια πιο 
ισορροπημένη διατροφή και αποφυγή παχυσαρκίας ?

Ευχαριστώ  εκ των προτέρων

----------


## blackmailer

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. Κατ' αρχήν διάβασε εδώ *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*τον οδηγό ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών γιατί δεν έχεις ανεβάσει κάποια φώτο και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα.
κατα δεύτερον η ηλικία εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά, εάν ασχοληθείς συστηματικά και με υπομονή όλα γίνονται. υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ στο φόρουμ και έχουν καταφέρει απίθανα πράγματα με πουλιά ηλικίας 2 και 3 ετών!!
Τρίτον δεν νομίζω απο το σχήμα του κεφαλιού ότι φαίνεται το φύλλο, στους συγκεκριμένους παπαγάλους μέχρι την ενηλικίωση τους και την εμφάνιση του χαρακτηριστικού δακτυλιδιού γύρω απο το λαιμό μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος μόνο με εξέταση DNA.
Αυτά για αρχή, ότι απορία έχεις μην διστάσεις στιγμή!!

----------


## billskali

Συγνώμη  μάλλον κατι εκανα λάθος μρετην φωτο 
Θα προσπαθήσω να την ανεβάσω
Οσο αφορα το φυλο τα θυληκα απότι εχω διαβασει εχουν πιο στρογγυλο κεφαλι αλλα σιγουρα το φυλο φαινεται καλυτερα μετα τους 18μηνες
ευχαριστω

----------


## billskali

Πιστευω να ανεβηκαν οι φωτο
http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/bi...91o4l.jpg.html

κλουβί μάλλον θα φτιάξω εγώ γιατί αυτό που μου προτείνει δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ

----------


## billskali

Πως σας φαινεται? Σχολια?

----------


## blackmailer

αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο το φτέρωμα του και δεν ξέρω το γιατί...αν ήταν μόνο η ουρά θα ήταν απο στενό κλουβί, έτσι όμως που είναι ίσως είναι και άρρωστο!! στη θέση σου δεν θα το ρίσκαρα πάντως...

----------


## billskali

Νεκταριε και εγω το ιδιο υπέθεσα 
Εχω δει πολλες φωτο από ringneck στο διαδικτυο αλλα κανενα δεν ειχε τετοιο φτερωμα
και γιάυτο ηθελα την γνωμη από καποιους πιο εμπειρους

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το πουλάκι έχει κομμένα φτερά, δες εδώ μέχρι που φτάνουν τα φτερά πτήσης του 



και στην εικόνα που μας έβαλες εσύ: 



πολύ πιθανόν λοιπόν ήταν να μαδιέται από το στρες είτε να στραπατσάρεται στην προσπάθεια του να κινηθεί στο χώρο. Αν σου πουν δηλαδή ότι είναι ήμερο και κάθεται στο χέρι, μην τους πιστέψεις. Απλά δεν μπορεί να πετάξει για να σε αποφύγει.

----------


## billskali

Κωνσταντινα ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα τοσο βαθια να τα εκοψαν?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν έχουν θέμα προκειμένου να πουλήσουν Βασίλη! Όσο πιο πολύ είναι κομμένα τα φτερά για τόσο πιο ήμερο το πουλάνε επειδή δεν μπορεί να σε αποφύγει. Μόνο να δαγκώσει μπορεί. Πολλοί δεν ξέρουν κιόλας και απλά τα πετσοκόβουν!

----------


## billskali

Κωνσταντίνα 
ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια
*****

----------

